# need brake repair secrets!!!



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone got some tips on getting the front caliper carrier bolts free . I did the RH side without breaking them or stripping them but it took a couple hours to free them . I used brute force after a liberal application of PB Blaster. Hit each head a few times with ball peen to shock the threads and then used a two foot breaker bar and my boot against it. Got to do the other side this weekend , should I heat the head and the apply some PB? Just looking for a time saver.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Heat or impact gun

----------------
Now playing: Band of Horses - The Funeral
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

vrefron said:


> Heat or impact gun
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Band of Horses - The Funeral
> via FoxyTunes


Thanks, I'll probably do both . The other side came apart okay but I've heard horrow stoires of breaking off the carrier bracket bolts. Just wanting things to come apart without any issues.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:BRAKES*

I'VE HAD ALTIMA'S BETWEEN THE YRS 93-00. AN NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WHILE REPLACING THE BRAKES.

ALTHOUGH WHEN THE BRACKET BOLTS ARE REAL TIGHT I USUALLY USE A RATCHET WITH A PIECE OF TUBE AT THE END. IT HELPS YOU REMOVE TIGHT
BOLTS & NUTS.

AN IF THE BOLTS OR NUTS ARE REAL TIGHT OR LOOK RUSTY I HAVE TO HEAT THEM UP.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

replacing front pad and rotors on my 99 altima was a breeze-15 mnutes total-good luck,my caliper bolts came right off,i dont tighten them real hard when i do the brakes,because Altima's EAT BRAKE PADS!,if you buy the cheap ones,advice-go to the premium pads,less brake dust,and last much longer for like 15 bucks more


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check your sliding pins for free movement and always make sure they slide easily and the boots are in good shape and the pins are lubed with high temp grease...


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*no issue there*



CMax03 said:


> check your sliding pins for free movement and always make sure they slide easily and the boots are in good shape and the pins are lubed with high temp grease...


The slider pins ,screws and boots are fine , just carrier bolts that secure the bracket to steering knuckle were seized. I use silicone brake grease on the boots inside and out on the boots and then lightly wipe them off before putting them back on. Here's a tip for everyone : buy a gun barrel brush at a sporting goods store. I chuck it in my drill and use it to clean the bore where the slider pins go into the bracket. After a little cleaning of the pins with some emery cloth ,everything slides like new .


----------

